# [...my new tricolors.]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

So here are pictures of all my new female tri's. Some of them have beautiful colorations because their dad is agouti. Please excuse my nails being scruffy.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 557509676/


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is my favorite if you click the link below!.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 184542631/


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

look at the ears on this one!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... otostream/


----------



## TwinkleToes (May 17, 2014)

Wow! gorgeous!


----------

